# D-type serial/USB adapter & hyperterminal



## g4titanium (Oct 26, 2001)

Hi,

I looking for a 9pin D-type connector serial port for my iBook (ie - standard windows com port connector). I need this as I often connect to linux machines which send their console output to the com port. This can be picked up with any dumb console software like HyperTerminal in wondows. However I want a Mac solution so I can do this on my iBook.
Does anybody know of anything like this for the Mac?
I know Belkin & Keyspan do USB-->Serial adapters, but they have mini-DIN connectors. These may still work. But is there any console like software for MacOSX similar to hyperterminal for windows?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## toygasm4u (Nov 2, 2006)

I too, currently have a situation where I've been controlling a device via hyperterminal in windows via serial port.  

Are Mac's Terminal and Window's Hyperterminal the same animal?  I'm just wanting to send ascii commands via my powerbook, and I'm gonna have to use a USB to serial adapter as well.

Any info is greatly appreciated,
~Mark


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 2, 2006)

The Terminal in Mac OS X is a command line shell, just like in Linux or BSD.  If you need a terminal emulator like HyperTerminal, then you should try ZTerm.


----------



## gr8tfly (Nov 6, 2006)

IOGear USB-serial (GUC232A). Works with a variety of equipment. I have 3 on simultaneously. I believe they have a new universal version of the driver.

I use ZTerm for basic terminal emulation, tho there are a couple of others. This is the cleanest, IMHO.


----------



## RobertGosney (Dec 10, 2007)

So,

Does this mean there is a way to get Zterm to utilize the USB connection that feeds out to the 9Pin Serial connector?  

If so, can you please elaborate.

Thanks,

Bob Gosney


----------

